# [Theme] Pinkalicious v1.0 ~ 1.11.2012 [Juggernaut 4.1]



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

I started working in Pinkalicious not to long ago for two reasons! The first was for Whitehawkx specifically... We all know he has some love afar with pink! The second reason, i felt like we needed to step up the bromance that tends to be TeamKang! I know not everyone has as much flair as Whitehawkx does, so i don't expect a massive download count!​
Pinkalicious, unlike most of my themes isn't over the top at all... So if your a fan of pink, or your lady is...​By all means give it a go...​
Before i get into more goods, i will create two other versions with the same look... One blue, and one green... I know some of you might want red, but really pink is a light red... Isn't that the same thing?​
Theme details...​
Framework, SystemUI and to some extent Twframework saw a lot of love!
Added accurate battery
New menus
New application tab buttons
Updated notification text colors
Updated status bar to now show an image
Transparent pulldown
Updated lock screens
Lots, just look...​
Whats up next...​
Applications will be done (already in the works really)
Adding recolor version as noted above
General updates to what i have already updated as i see fit
Theme download...

*Pinkalicious v1.0*

Screen shots you say...








As always, love your TeamKang as we love you... Our loyal followers...​
Many thanks go out to all my mate on #TeamKang!!!!​
- @Faux123 - Kernel Dev
- @CWMenard - Kernel Dev
- @Romanbb - Everything Dev
- @Whitehawkx - Rom Dev
- @Kwes1020 - Badass Themer

*If i have in some way made your day better with this theme, please hit the thanks button... If you really love this theme, feel free to let me know by leaving some feedback...*​
*If you feel like doing more, well there are other buttons to hit... =)*​


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

Reserved for me...


----------



## capcanuck (Jan 1, 2012)

I wont use it, im not a punk kinda guy.. but good work! Looks nice and clean.. maybe thisll convince my wife to let me root her phone!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

capcanuck said:


> I wont use it, im not a punk kinda guy.. but good work! Looks nice and clean.. maybe thisll convince my wife to let me root her phone!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


=)

Completely understood... As i said, i dont expect many pink downloads... I will for sure do a blue and green, i think those will be more user friendly... Thank you for taking the time to comment...


----------



## wildchld (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful work and I know WH is ecstatic

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mettleh3d (Nov 14, 2011)

Alexia said:


> =)
> 
> Completely understood... As i said, i dont expect many pink downloads... I will for sure do a blue and green, i think those will be more user friendly... Thank you for taking the time to comment...


Got my girl a T989 last night. Going to root, install Juggernaut and PINKALISHUSSSS 1.0!

 her favorite color is green, but not for the next 7 days...haha.


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

Mettleh3d said:


> Got my girl a T989 last night. Going to root, install Juggernaut and PINKALISHUSSSS 1.0!
> 
> her favorite color is green, but not for the next 7 days...haha.


Well see its good that I will make a green version 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Over on the other site there is a cat Galore theme that might have some similar elements to incorporate. Also there is a Purple & Gold them as well. Great looking theme though!


----------



## jasnn (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a great looking theme, and I'm going to try it out on my T989. I highly prefer this over any red or orange theme. Anyone who has a hangup about the word pink can think of this as either light redilicious or rosealicious, (my preference since the Spanish word for pink is rosa). I do have to admit I may end up trying new color variations as they come out too.

Thanks again..


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

Gman said:


> Over on the other site there is a cat Galore theme that might have some similar elements to incorporate. Also there is a Purple & Gold them as well. Great looking theme though!


Other site? Is that code for XDA? =P

I didnt see those themes by those names, but i dont really like pulling from other themes anyway... So eh... Thank you very much never the less...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes and no worries, no offense taken










Alexia said:


> Other site? Is that code for XDA? =P
> 
> I didnt see those themes by those names, but i dont really like pulling from other themes anyway... So eh... Thank you very much never the less...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha just realized they changed one of the words. It's another way to call a cat a kitten as they say... Aka the pilot in James Bond Goldfinger


----------



## hoodlum12 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice, the wife is happy. Thanks. I get to play with my toys now 
If you do blue, I will use

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## hoodlum12 (Dec 15, 2011)

Spoke too soon, Alexia what is the color code? I need to change the clock and battery percent color to match in the ROM contol.

thanks


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

hoodlum12 said:


> Spoke too soon, Alexia what is the color code? I need to change the clock and battery percent color to match in the ROM contol.
> 
> thanks


Color code for the pink is FF6CC3


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Any thoughts to doing an alternative dialer? I might rock this during breast cancer month


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

Gman said:


> Any thoughts to doing an alternative dialer? I might rock this during breast cancer month


Yeah, i will push a dialer and MMS as soon as i can with a recolor option as well...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

my two cents (even though you didn't ask) would be something like the ICS dialer by SSconceptz but replacing the blues with Pink. Dark background with pink highlights. Otherwise thanks for the theme!


----------

